# Best JBR buildings (early 2017 edition)



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

We happily live in Marina Promenade but will have our view ruined by the upcoming Yacht Club demolition. As we like the area, we are considering JBR now.

Which JBR tower with sea view would you guys consider the best for the next year or two? We definitely want to avoid the new construction site across from the Moevenpick so Bahar and Murjan are pretty much out of the race already.

Some years ago there were reports on poor maintenance and security - has this improved? What are the gyms and pools like?

The parking garages of all towers have exits to Al Sufouh Rd, right? I remember people complaining about JBR traffic but that was probably about congestion on The Walk, not about traffic on Al Sufouh Road (which I also use at the moment and which is fine).

Cheers.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not really interested in JBR but I know people living at the north end at I believe Trident Grand and like it with easy in and out. I'd be worried about construction traffic in the future though with the new Harbour project.

I'm more interested in your side of the Marina but away from construction like at the soon to be demolished marina.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I'm not really interested in JBR but I know people living at the north end at I believe Trident Grand and like it with easy in and out. I'd be worried about construction traffic in the future though with the new Harbour project.


Yeah, we're not interested in that end of JBR. I think the part that's opposite _The Beach_ is ideally situated and should be -apart from the Dubai Eye in the distance- not bothered by construction in the near future.



XDoodle****** said:


> I'm more interested in your side of the Marina but away from construction like at the soon to be demolished marina.


Well, that'll be difficult - there are (or will soon be) construction sites dotted around the Marina (the Svarovski tower, Yacht Club, next to Silverene, next to Bay Central, etc.).


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Yeah, we're not interested in that end of JBR. I think the part that's opposite _The Beach_ is ideally situated and should be -apart from the Dubai Eye in the distance- not bothered by construction in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that'll be difficult - there are (or will soon be) construction sites dotted around the Marina (the Svarovski tower, Yacht Club, next to Silverene, next to Bay Central, etc.).


I watch the traffic from my place going in and out of the middle of JBR and will never do that, I'm even considering JLT as it seems to have less opportunity to build new stuff over there. But I see one side of the Silverene should be OK as well.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I watch the traffic from my place going in and out of the middle of JBR and will never do that,


Hence my question - if one can exit the JBR garages onto Al Sufouh Road it's really not that bad.



XDoodle****** said:


> But I see one side of the Silverene should be OK as well.


We dismissed Silverene as you don't have a direct, full Marina view from any apartment. Now you have construction on one side, and the busy bridge on the other. If you live 'inside the V' that the two towers form, you mainly look at the other side of the 'v'. A strange building.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Hence my question - if one can exit the JBR garages onto Al Sufouh Road it's really not that bad.
> 
> .


Al Sufouh is the street I see backed up to past SkyDiveDubai some nights out my window, I can't tell what it's like from the middle to the south.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Al Sufouh is the street I see backed up to past SkyDiveDubai some nights out my window, I can't tell what it's like from the middle to the south.


It's really quite ok over here, I use it every day to and from work.


----------



## Victor99 (Oct 22, 2016)

The Rimal cluster is the best. Across "the walk" from "the beach", clear sea view (depending on the apartment), no construction nearby.

Al Sufouh traffic is bad but not horrendous, and yes all JBR buildings have Al Sufouh access.

The only downside is the guys in the sports cars on the walk revving their engine at night.


----------



## CRB (Jan 20, 2017)

Victor99 said:


> The Rimal cluster is the best. Across "the walk" from "the beach", clear sea view (depending on the apartment), no construction nearby.
> 
> Al Sufouh traffic is bad but not horrendous, and yes all JBR buildings have Al Sufouh access.
> 
> The only downside is the guys in the sports cars on the walk revving their engine at night.


Interesting to hear this. I lived in JBR years ago (Sadaf then Bahar) but before the tram was completed. There was always a little bit of traffic on Al Sufouh and obviously The Walk has always been horrendous. 

We're looking to move back and there appear to be some good value 1 bed apartments across all of the clusters. Sizes generally seem better than most flats around the Marina and general maintenance was always fairly good. 

I think we may look down the south end (Bluewater). I have friends that always complain about marina traffic but coming from the UK (which is horrific at the moment) I just can't imagine it would be as bad as people make out. If it takes 5 or 10 minutes to get through a set of lights that's nothing.


----------



## CRB (Jan 20, 2017)

Just another quick question...what's the story with parking these days? Is it difficult / expense obtaining a second space?


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Dear all, what is the situation now? I see that property in Sadaf is a little bit more expensive than Rimal or Bahar. What is block calmer and with good view ? All of them has pools ?


----------

